# colloidal silver



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm tring to understand the differences in usage relative to "bacterial" and "viral" & ?? 

Not a doctor! I understand CS is an "antibiotic"; so doesn't this rule it out for problems traditional antiobiotics are used for?

Example: I think I'm coming down with a cold or flue bug. Should I use CS?


----------



## simplerlife (Nov 25, 2012)

I swear by colloidal silver. It will kill viruses and bacteria. I start taking it at the first sign of a cold and we've even used it to successfully treat eye infections. I have a bottle with an eye dropper and another with a spray top. I always spray a sore throat. 

Bonus: the spray bottle works better than traditional deodorant.


----------



## pax6 (Feb 7, 2013)

According to the peer reviewed scientific research, silver is a non essential mineral and it has no known function in the human body.

http://nccam.nih.gov/health/silver


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

CS is both antibacterial and antiviral. It is better than "traditional" antibiotics because bacteria cannot build up a resistance to it. There are many resistant bacteria in today's world. "Traditional" antibiotics cannot kill them. 

Silver is a mineral (a metal). Copper is also a mineral (metal). Pathogens find both of them incompatible with life. That is why copper is used for counter tops. It is also why coins were originally silver. Bacteria and viruses cannot live on them. They are incompatible to pathogen life. 

And as far as the link above.......
It is very interesting the the FDA has allowed silvadine to be on the market if silver doesn't kill bacteria. It is also very interesting that silver bandages are used in burn victims. Silver has been used as an antibiotic for centuries, as has copper, and mercury.
It is true that humans do not need silver to survive. It is not an essential mineral to humans. But humans use it to kill bacteria. And big Pharma HATES anything it can't make money off of. They would rather put out tons of "new" patented meds every 2yrs to make billions. That is why they hate silver. You can make it at home yourself. It's free. And it works. No wonder they are putting up such a fight against it.

Some of the scholar links to testing also show silver as an antifungal agent. I am not familiar with using it for that, but I have heard others mention it. Some people use it for athlete's foot. It has even been suggested for parasites in the body, but again, I am not familiar with that.

http://scholar.google.com/scholar?h...acterial+antiviral&btnG=&as_sdt=1,14&as_sdtp=


----------



## pax6 (Feb 7, 2013)

Of course it is up to each one of us to make our own healthcare decisions, as long as unbiased research is done and you are comfortable with your choice, that is all that really matters. Use silver and mercury if your research suggests it's safe and effective. Just be aware that there is also research to the contrary.


----------



## pax6 (Feb 7, 2013)

mekasmom said:


> It is also why coins were originally silver. Bacteria and viruses cannot live on them. They are incompatible to pathogen life.


Sorry , I have to ask where do you get this fact? Silver coins predate germ theory by several hundred years.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

pax6 said:


> Of course it is up to each one of us to make our own healthcare decisions, as long as unbiased research is done and you are comfortable with your choice, that is all that really matters. Use silver and mercury if your research suggests it's safe and effective. Just be aware that there is also research to the contrary.


I didn't say mercury was safe for humans. I said it kills pathogens. Reread. It has been used as an antibiotic in the past.
" a night in the arms of Venus brings a lifetime with Mercury"


----------



## pax6 (Feb 7, 2013)

The 'you' in my comment wasn't directed at you or anyone else in particular. Sorry for any misunderstanding there. 

I haven't really been too impressed with the FDA as a whole. Check this out. 

http://summaries.cochrane.org/CD006478/probable-that-silver-containing-dressings-and-creams-do-not-prevent-wound-infection-or-promote-healing_


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

simplerlife said:


> Bonus: the spray bottle works better than traditional deodorant.


Are you saying that you use it as an underarm deodorant product? I have never heard of people doing that, but it makes perfect sense. It would control the bacteria that create the odor.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you so much Mekasmom. That is what I'm getting from googling CS too. And I totally agree the pharmaceutical companies would rather we consumers not know of anything that might work better than what they offer us....grrrrrrr

I feel like I'm trying to get a cold and was wondering how much of this CS I might want to start consuming. I'm thinking one ounce maybe 2-3 times a day for couple of days. (Usually use Alkaseltzer Plus for this; but am out and it doesn't look like I'm getting to the store anytime soon.)


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Dosage would depend upon the strength of the product. I use the 200ppm which is really concentrated. I use 3-4 drops 3x a day. If you have something like 60ppm or much less, then your dosage might be closer? I have never used an ounce at a time, nor have I ever known anyone to use that much at once. But, again, I use the higher ppm. You can get it as low as 1ppm.

Argryia is reported to possibly become a problem in huge doses at large ppm concentrations, but then there are other studies that say it isn't caused by the silver itself, but rather by contaminants in the mix? Then again, the people who do report issues with argyria have all been taking HUGE amounts for many months or years, like a quart a day or more. So do be sure to dose your intake to the ppm of the product, and use it like you would any antibiotic in rounds of 10 days or less-- not constantly. I know many, many people who use colloidal silver, and have never seen an argryia sufferer. There are very few in the nation, and all have abused the product. It is not water, it is a medication. We just have to respect it as such.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The powers that be DESPERATELY want to quelch cheap things that work or cheap things that have worked for thousands of years. (I had this very conversation with DS yesterday about the appalling lack of 'cures' for money making diseases. No money to be made in curing a disease at all)
They even know that Neanderthals ate medicinal herbs. They have found yarrow etc.. between their teeth.
And people did manage to stay alive..we are all here.
Willow bark for pain, poplar buds for pain etc.. salycilic acid. Aspirin.

And these things don't work because we want them to.
There is hard science:chemistry, biology etc.. that explain how they work. 
Some are alkaloids, some are mucilages etc.. and they have definitive and obvious effects on the tissues and organs of the body.
One has but to study a little to learn what and the actual hows via science.

Now, I know the silver works and I know how silver works.
I have also had personal experince with silver.
And with other non-traditional (thought they actually ARE the traditional and chemical drugs are the non-traditionals) like comfrey, yarrow, chamomile and all of the other herbs that I carefully tend in my medicinal herb gardens.

But it is a free world and people (for now) are allowed to choose whether they heal their bodies or treat symptoms.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

My DIL is the NP at the diabetic wound clinic at the hospital. They are using silver for MRSA and Cdif wounds with good results. Antibiotics just don't have as good of results as silver. They only use it topically, not orally because it is a Western Medical hospital. It kills bacteria that other things won't kill.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

chickenista said:


> But it is a free world and people (for now) are allowed to choose whether they heal their bodies or treat symptoms.


What she said!! :grin:


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

the astronaunts wear underwear with silver threads as it kill the bateria that cause smell and fungus that cause itching

I was thinking about building a collial generator for our pool so i reduse/eliminate cholrine


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I purchased a CS generator from one of our HTers in North Carolina..forgot her user name. I lost the information she sent me about it; but I believe she told me it was created using .9999 (four 9s) silver rods. Is there any way I can find out what ppm it will produce? (I have produced some clear as well as some colored and remember the clear is for "internal" use while the colored is for "topical" use.)


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Only by sending to a lab to test the solution.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_66ed9zoqip_b

Here are the TDS meters that will tell you the PPM.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

motdaugrnds said:


> (I have produced some clear as well as some colored and remember the clear is for "internal" use while the colored is for "topical" use.)


The clear would be a lower ppm, while the topical would be higher. If you do decide to take the colored orally, then just used drops not ounces.
Honestly, I doubt argryia would be a problem with a few days of a higher dose of silver. It might be a problem with taking it long term constantly. The guy in the pictures all over the web took a qt a day of homemade stuff for years. I think he had DM? Not sure, but I have seen him talk about why he uses it so much, and how he feels silver keeps him alive, so it is worth the "blueness".
http://scienceofacne.com/additional...s-for-acne/colloidal-silver-argyria-and-acne/

Just remember to treat it like it is medicine, and respect it. I've taken it for different things for 45yrs, and I'm not blue. I don't know anyone who takes it who is blue. You just have to respect it as a medication. It kind of scares me when I see people on YouTube or the web suggesting people take huge amounts of it. It's not candy. It is a medication. It kills germs, but it needs to be respected.

Here is one more link on the subject of dosages and ways to use colloidal silver. I thought it was interesting that it is even used for warts. I had never heard of that.
http://www.bestyoucanget.com/Colloidal_Silver_User_Manual.pdf


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Chickenista, which of those would you suggest I purchase?

Mekasmom, that is the first blue man I've ever seen; but I did not see any acne. HaHa

I've been taking 1 oz of the VERY CLEAR CS 3-4 times a day for 3 days now and I can tell it is holding off what was turning into a bad cold/flue. (I am using the darker CS to gargle with. Then I spit it out.)


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I recently read that our front line troops are using CS on dressings applied before the injured is flown back to a hospital (Germany ? ).

So at least somebody in the medical world was able to convince the 'army' that CS works........


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't really know.
Though I am addicted to reading the reviews.
You could also google the many folks that make their own and see which ones that they suggest.
But if you get one, let us know what you think.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Jim-mi said:


> I recently read that our front line troops are using CS on dressings applied before the injured is flown back to a hospital (Germany ? ).
> 
> So at least somebody in the medical world was able to convince the 'army' that CS works........


With the huge problem of superbugs, and especially with drug resistant TB on the rise, I kind of wonder if big pharma will suddenly come up with a new drug that has silver in it. They will find a way to add some other inert ingredient to it, so it can be patented and make billions. That is what they did with Tamiflu the wonder drug. It is star anise with some other inert stuff added to it.
https://www.google.com/search?q=sta...94,d.eWU&fp=48362b96de64f48b&biw=1024&bih=663

The FDA bows and kisses the feet of big pharma, so they would approve an oral silver product if it could make money for the drug companies.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Mekasmom, that is undoubtedly what the big pharmabullies will do!


----------

